# Alle Achtung! Katy Perry: Mit 4 Videos zum Music Awards-Rekord!



## Mandalorianer (3 Aug. 2011)

*Alle Achtung!
Katy Perry: Mit 4 Videos zum Music Awards-Rekord !!!​*


Wow, die kalifornische Sängerin Katy Perry (26) zeigt ihren Konkurrenten und Konkurrentinnen jetzt aber mal so richtig, wo der Hammer hängt! Denn sie hat es als erste Künstlerin der Pop-Welt geschafft,
wovon Andere nur träumen können: *Sie ist nämlich mit ganzen vier Videos bei den diesjährigen 
MTV Video Music Awards im Rennen und mit diesen unglaubliche neun Mal nominiert!*

Die Clips, von denen dabei die Rede ist, kennen bestimmt die Meisten von euch: Neben „Firework“, mit dem sie sogar für das „Beste Video des Jahres“ ausgezeichnet werden könnte, hat sie zudem laut EMI Music mit „Last Friday Night (T.G.I.F.)“, „Teenage Dream“ und ihrem gemeinsamen Song mit Rapper Kanye West (34), dem Knüller „E.T.“, die Chance, einen „Moon-Man“ als Trophäe einzuheimsen! Wenn das nicht tolle Neuigkeiten für die kecke Performerin sind! Gerade befindet sie sich übrigens auf ihrer von allen gelobten „California Dreams World Tour“ und bringt ihre Fans live zum Tanzen und Toben! Nach zahlreichen Gold- und sogar Platin-Auszeichnungen für ihre bisherigen drei Alben muss man der Ehefrau von Comedian Russell Brand (36) neidlos eines lassen: Mit ihrer schrillen Art und ihren Gute-Laune-Party-Hits, genauso wie mit ihren großen Balladen, trifft sie den Nerv der Zeit perfekt und hat sich so selbst zu einer unersetzbaren Größe in der aktuellen, bunten Welt des Pop und Rock gemausert!

*Bleibt nur noch eins zu sagen: Alle Achtung vor diesem tollen Erfolg, Katy! Am 28. August* wird sich im Nokia Theatre in Los Angeles entscheiden, ob das hübsche US-Girl auch wirklich mit sagenhaften neun Auszeichnungen die Veranstaltung verlassen kann, aber schon allein der Rekord, mit vier Musik-Videos gleichzeitig die Chance darauf zu haben, ist ein richtiges Kompliment an Katy! Wir drücken ihr die Daumen und freuen uns auf die Show mit dem echten „California Gurl“! :thumbup:


*Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## Q (4 Aug. 2011)

bin nur gespannt, welche Haarfarbe sie dann in L.A. haben wird  :thx: für die Info.


----------



## Punisher (4 Aug. 2011)

Ach deshalb die abfällige Handbewegung von Rihanna.


----------

